# Vets and wounded Warriors get screwed by Dems



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Congress Repubs and Dems just screwed Vets, Wounded Warriors and Retirees asked to sacrifice 6 billion dollars worth of benefits


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yet food stamps and free cell phones are on the increase. Along with millions wasted on studying the sex live of fruit flies, etc.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

They heap platitudes and thanks when the TV cameras are rolling, but look what happens in the back rooms.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

When the Phq are we gonna wake up and get the POS out of office


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

That will be difficult at best. Too many greedy entitlement groupies out there.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Screwed by rino's too


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I wrote to Sherrod Brown from Ohio last night. In the past I have ask about IRS, Benghazi, Fast and Furious, NSA spying and I'm sure there are a few more impeachable items I'm forgetting right now, but last night my letter was short and to the point. OK we have a budget for the next 2 years. Now can you concentrate your efforts toward impeaching Obama? I usually get an answer back fairly quickly, usually a form letter but I don't think they have a form letter ready for this.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The average retirement pay for a Senator is something like $164,000 a year (not to mention the benefits), think they will cut 1 penny from their retirement?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Was listening to NPR on the way home from work...We have spent (or spending) $50 billion to fight Aids in Africa. REALLY? And it was started by GW Bush! And we can't take care of our own? God, a military coup is looking better and better...


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

If D.C. burst into flames Id go there drink a gallon of gas and piss on it


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

In 2008, after cell phones were added to Lifeline, the usage ballooned. Now, the program which is supposed to be for people on food stamps and welfare costs 2.2 billion dollars a year.
How bad has it gotten? Even Democrat Senator Claire McCaskill was offered a phone, “I got solicitation for a free phone at my apartment, which is certainly not a building where you’re going to have people who are qualified for free phones. … There is clearly money being wasted here.”
The amount of fraud going on with the Lifeline program is staggering. The FCC says there are more than 270,000 people who have more than one welfare phone, which is not allowed in the program. Moreover, the top five companies that provide phones under the program admit that 41% of the people who have the phones may not be eligible for the program.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> If D.C. burst into flames Id go there drink a gallon of gas and piss on it


Really


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

CONGRESS just spent 3 million having a study done on guess what go ahead guess well they spent it on having a study done on CONGRESS


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

my stomach is turning


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So what else is new


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Liberal democrats do this every time and I shouldn't be surprised but you would think twice about F%#$ing with people that made a living shooting and blowing s#% up. They don't think they will piss us off by messing with our money earned spilling our own blood and the blood of others? How about the benefits earned from injuries sustained doing what they sent us to do. I wake up every morning in pain, do they thin kI have a lot to lose?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Congress dies from methane gas poisoning the cause was determined to be they all had their head up their ass


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Congress Repubs and Dems just screwed Vets, Wounded Warriors and Retirees asked to sacrifice 6 billion dollars worth of benefits


I wish I could at least act surprised. Them peckerwoods have been crapping on vets for years so no shock!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Henry bowman


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Balancing the Budget is like protecting VIRTUE you have to learn to say NO (Congress has No Virtue) oh and by the way they just blew a million bucks studying Romance Novels seriously


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Welfare Phones 2.2 billion
Study done on Congress 3 Million
Study Done on Romance Novels 1 Million
custom barware and wine glasses 5 million
Study on the art of Pole dancining 150,000.00
Jesus someone tell them to turn their Iphones sideways when the use the calculator function


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

There is something like "Congress shall pass no law that applies to the people and does not apply to them" or visa versa. I don't get to work 2 to 4 years and get a huge salary for the rest of my life. They should get Obamacare like the rest of us.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

They Should Get Trial and a long term in prison


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I think the main thing they need to realize it they work for us, not the other way around. I want my freedom feeling back. I feel like a prisoner of this country right now.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The most important thing to know is that it is not just the democrats. Both of the top two parties have been in on this stuff from the beginning. Look at when the dumb bills are passed - one or the other party has always been in power at the time. This is why I cannot morally vote for either of them - they are BOTH destroying our freedoms and rights. 

Vote Libertarian!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

When I was a boy I was told that anybody could become President; I'm beginning to believe it.

George Washington is the only president who didn't blame the previous administration for his troubles.

Politicians are the same all over. They promise to build a bridge even where there is no river.

Politicians are people who, when they see light at the end of the tunnel, go out and buy some more tunnel.

Politics is the gentle art of getting votes from the poor and campaign funds from the rich, by promising to protect each from the other.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Remember it's all for the Children! Right. Retirement just isn't what I thought it was going to be like.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder why I spent 21 years serving my country, I mean what the hell was I fighting for? Loosing my benefits I freaking earned from blood sweat and tears? Ive got no faith in this country anymore.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> veterans don't deserve any kind of benefits. They murder people in other countries then come back and act like heroes.


Was your mother standing when she gave birth?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am retired from the U.S. Army. After I think about it, what is sad is that I am not all that upset because it has gotten to the point where I more or less expect to get screwed by the politicians. When I first joined the Army I was told if I did my twenty I would get free medical, dental, and eye care for the rest of my life once I retired. As of now the only thing that I get close to that is medical through an insurance program called Tricare, which I don't use because there isn't medical provider in the area who accepts it. 

When Sen Charles Schumer was asked why make cuts on military retirees programs and nothing on HIS retirement program, he replied (paraphrase) that the military retirement system costs allot and that Senate retirees hadn't gotten in pay increase for a while and that they had to make allot of sacrifices serving their country. Let me say that again, THEY, retired Senators, had made allot of "sacrifices" serving their country. The average retirement pay for military members is under $7,000 a year. The average for a U.S. Senator is $164,000 a year, which does not include THEIR benefits which makes the military benefits look like chump change. These people are pond scum.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

They have robbed and stolen from everyone else are you surprised??


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Some of it is true, much of it is BS. I am retured Army and I will lose nothin'. Most of the "disabled veterans" are suffering from bad backs, hemorhoids and alcoholism. Check it out if you don't believe me.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

VenerableSage said:


> veterans don't deserve any kind of benefits. They murder people in other countries then come back and act like heroes.


I got an idea, why don't you take a Wal-mart bag and put it over your head and take a nap.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> veterans don't deserve any kind of benefits. They murder people in other countries then come back and act like heroes.


you're a prime example of a load your mum should have swallowed... please I beg of you, don't breed


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> veterans don't deserve any kind of benefits. They murder people in other countries then come back and act like heroes.


You again?


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Take the high road folks... don't sink to the trolls ignorance. Write the administration for it to be eliminated. Time to clean some house. I have been more than patient, but someone needs to be shown the door.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> Take the high road folks...


sorry can't, if this waste of oxygen said " veterans don't deserve any kind of benefits. They
murder people in other countries then come back
and act like heroes" to me in person, I would be facing the walls of a prison for the night... it's just one opinion you keep to yourself.... GRRRRR ok I better stop before I punch my screen...


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> sorry can't, if this waste of oxygen said " veterans don't deserve any kind of benefits. They
> murder people in other countries then come back
> and act like heroes" to me in person, I would be facing the walls of a prison for the night... it's just one opinion you keep to yourself.... GRRRRR ok I better stop before I punch my screen...


He's taking up air perfectly good maggots could use.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> When Sen Charles Schumer was asked why make cuts on military retirees programs and nothing on HIS retirement program, he replied (paraphrase) that the military retirement system costs allot and that Senate retirees hadn't gotten in pay increase for a while and that they had to make allot of sacrifices serving their country. Let me say that again, THEY, retired Senators, had made allot of "sacrifices" serving their country. The average retirement pay for military members is under $7,000 a year. The average for a U.S. Senator is $164,000 a year, which does not include THEIR benefits which makes the military benefits look like chump change. These people are pond scum.


See? As I suspected, you do call people names when you disagree with their antics. The difference is this time there's no room to argue, because I completely agree with you. Any politician who thinks s/he's sacrificed more (while in office) than any of our military who have honorably served ought to be barred from serving the public. Publicly flogged a few times too, but that's just me being a little extremist.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> veterans don't deserve any kind of benefits. They murder people in other countries then come back and act like heroes.


The pink suits you.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I am retired from the U.S. Army. After I think about it, what is sad is that I am not all that upset because it has gotten to the point where I more or less expect to get screwed by the politicians. When I first joined the Army I was told if I did my twenty I would get free medical, dental, and eye care for the rest of my life once I retired. As of now the only thing that I get close to that is medical through an insurance program called Tricare, which I don't use because there isn't medical provider in the area who accepts it.
> 
> When Sen Charles Schumer was asked why make cuts on military retirees programs and nothing on HIS retirement program, he replied (paraphrase) that the military retirement system costs allot and that Senate retirees hadn't gotten in pay increase for a while and that they had to make allot of sacrifices serving their country. Let me say that again, THEY, retired Senators, had made allot of "sacrifices" serving their country. The average retirement pay for military members is under $7,000 a year. The average for a U.S. Senator is $164,000 a year, which does not include THEIR benefits which makes the military benefits look like chump change. These people are pond scum.


That's exactly what I mean. I don't have half the benefits that were part of "the total package) that I had when I agreed to do 20 plus years. Got screwed out of my VEAP money to boot too when I was discharged. Its not like it was an entitlement, these were supposed to be BENEFITS, for the lack of pay, endless hours I spent working as it was often well in excess of 40 hours a week and often months without a day off!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

VenerableSage said:


> veterans don't deserve any kind of benefits. They murder people in other countries then come back and act like heroes.


Thank you for proving to me just how off the reservation Liberals are. When I see ignorant comments like this it obviously proves once again that Liberalism is a mental disease for which there is no known cure for that's eventually fatal. Comments like the one above just further shows your Ignorance even more since its obvious you have never been in the military and don't have a clue what the military really does 95% of the time, much less what we do in the other 5%. But do enjoy the freedoms I and many others here have afforded you so that you can spout off Liberal Talking Points like this without any facts to base it on. We all know there are those who produce and then there are those like you who just freeload off the backs of those who produce.

BTW...we don't act like heros, WE ARE HERO's, we did all the things you were too lazy or just didn't have the guts to do. We are why you live free! Try remembering that sometime...


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> veterans don't deserve any kind of benefits. They murder people in other countries then come back and act like heroes.


Okay, I'm going to pretend that you really didn't type that...or maybe not


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, we only have ourselves (and I mean the general public) for this awful mess we're in. Last three elections, I have not voted for a single incumbent, and yet 100% of them have been re-elected. Politicians have figured out the psychological fact that if you have enough money to put your name out enough times, that x-percentage of voters (including the dead ones in some cases) are going to vote for the name they recognize. Learned that in college, paid for by tuition assistance in the Army. Which appears to be next on the chopping block.

I wanna be like Goldilocks. I want some candidates who aren't too far left, or too far right, but just with enough common sense to be able to see that there is more than one side to any argument, and that in the interest of the country will get down off their damn soapbox, and get something done that is for the best of the whole country, not just who is lining their pockets. Whew, saying all that makes me want another beer.

We've gotta start vetting our candidates better as voters. Become more active in politics than sitting around here or the local diner complaining about who we keep putting in office repeatedly. Break the monopoly of the tea party on influencing elections. I like to believe that the voting part of the 99% has enough common sense to really make a difference at the polls. If we can show the politicians that we aren't looking for someone who is looking to make a career out of service to special interests and other legal entities, rather to the *people* that elected them, then maybe we can get things back on track. I guess if we can't, well, I've got my ducks in a row.

Sorry if it sounded like a rant...


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Thank you for proving to me just how off the reservation Liberals are. When I see ignorant comments like this it obviously proves once again that Liberalism is a mental disease for which there is no known cure for that's eventually fatal. Comments like the one above just further shows your Ignorance even more since its obvious you have never been in the military and don't have a clue what the military really does 95% of the time, much less what we do in the other 5%. But do enjoy the freedoms I and many others here have afforded you so that you can spout off Liberal Talking Points like this without any facts to base it on. We all know there are those who produce and then there are those like you who just freeload off the backs of those who produce.
> 
> BTW...we don't act like heros, WE ARE HERO's, we did all the things you were too lazy or just didn't have the guts to do. We are why you live free! Try remembering that sometime...


Amen brother.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> That's exactly what I mean. I don't have half the benefits that were part of "the total package) that I had when I agreed to do 20 plus years. Got screwed out of my VEAP money to boot too when I was discharged. Its not like it was an entitlement, these were supposed to be BENEFITS, for the lack of pay, endless hours I spent working as it was often well in excess of 40 hours a week and often months without a day off!


That's what I was trying to say. I have had so many lies told and so many things taken away by the politicians that maybe I am getting used to it. Can you beat a dog so many times that it doesn't even flinch anymore when you do it again? I don't know, I am just getting numb to it, and just aren't surprised when the politicians decide to do it one more time.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Don't know 'bout you but I got paid pretty good the whole time. Now, I'm gettin' everything that was promised me.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Seven surgeries, literally years of physical therapy and rehab, irreparable nerve damage and severed nerves in my lower body, I don't remmeber what life was like without pain, and enough titanium in my spine and legs my family is better off recycling me than burying me.

Gee, thanks.

EDIT: Oh and VeneragleSage, I'd laugh my ass of watching you piss your pants trying to say that to my face.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I write to my "representatives" so often that most of us are on a first name basis. I have already written them about this. I hope when the people and military rise up to take this country back to the constitution that these criminals are tried and convicted of the treasonous acts they have committed. 

The end is near because we are rapidly approaching the point where the government won't be able to pay the interest on its debt. At that point something will happen - I am sure there is a plan to move the blame to a foreign nation and to further subjugate the population just before the default happens. Watch for it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I murdered no one they commit suicide, They had every chance to quit


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Every time I was damaged they patched me up pretty good. One leg is slightly shorter than the other but it doesn't give me any problems.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Every one that voted for that bill it voted to bring it forward or signed it into law is a price of shit lying at the bottom of a cess pool


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Doesn't that describe all politicians?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Had this applied to every Government worker I would not have a thing to say. But it seems from the day he took office Obama we have been under attack from every side.
Reid made sure there was nothing anyone could do to remove it.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I tell you what If I take another pay cut at work, I'm going to have to take a serious look at that $15.00 hour job at McDonalds!


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I tell you what If I take another pay cut at work, I'm going to have to take a serious look at that $15.00 hour job at McDonalds!


I'll be your sugar Momma...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> I'll be your sugar Momma...


Meangreen -

Do you have that resignation letter typed up yet? I would take that as a BIG green light! You are fartin' through silk now baby! ::clapping::


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> Meangreen -
> 
> Do you have that resignation letter typed up yet? I would take that as a BIG green light! You are fartin' through silk now baby! ::clapping::


After the week I had, It's real tempting. :razz:


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> After the week I had, It's real tempting. :razz:


Amen Brother, Amen.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

From the FY 2011 Department of Veterans Affairs Annual Benefits Report
Most Prevalent Service-Connected Disabilities for Veterans Receiving Compensation at the End of Fiscal Year 2011
Tinnitus: 840,865
Hearing loss: 701,760
Post traumatic stress disorder: 501,280
Scars, general: 441,030
Diabetes mellitus: 354,581
Lumbosacral or cervical strain: 309,915
Limitation of motion of the knee: 299,062
Hypertensive vascular disease: 294,937
Traumatic arthritis: 287,751
Impairment of the knee, general: 268,320
Most Prevalent Service-Connected Disabilities for Veterans Who Began Receiving Compensation During Fiscal Year
2011
(Disability Number of Veterans Percent of Total)
Tinnitus: 87,621 10.9%
Hearing loss: 60,229 7.5%
Post traumatic stress disorder: 42,679 5.3%
Limitation of flexion, knee: 31,179 3.9%
Lumbosacral or cervical strain:26,796 3.3%
Tendon inflammation: 23,398 2.9%
Degenerative arthritis of the spine: 22,593 2.8%
Diabetes mellitus 21,767: 2.7%
Limitation of motion of the ankle: 21,204 2.6%
Scars, general: 20,450 2.5%
796,322 male veterans and 31,186 female veterans are rated for tinnitus; and 677,339 male veterans and 10,406
female veterans are rated for hearing loss.
Most common disabilities by period of service
Period Tinnitus Hearing Loss
WW II #2 #1
Korean War #2 #1
Vietnam War #4 #3
Gulf War #1 #6
Peacetime #2 #1


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> They Should Get Trial and a long term in prison


A trial yes, but once found guilty, which shouldn't be hard, there's no good reason to waste our money and pain putting them in prison for the crimes they've done to the people.
Just like this piece of shit below, the best solution is a short rope and a tall tree.



> Quote Originally Posted by VenerableSage View Post
> 
> veterans don't deserve any kind of benefits. They murder people in other countries then come back and act like heroes.


When are enough people with some spine going to realize that the only way for us to set this country straight again is by those people joining together and taking it back by force and hanging or putting a bullet into everyone who truly betrayed it. Nothing else will bring it back to what it should be.

.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Thought this was interesting.


----------



## CAMOTANK (Dec 11, 2013)

I guess my earlier point (the D and the R behind their names is there to make us think they are on our side) has been driven home on this despicable issue. Washington is out of control...First they prosecute our brave son's and daughters for "war crimes" and now they screw our brave one's injured in combat??? REMEMBER this new budget "deal" had bi-partisan support !!! SCUMBAGS !!!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

What upset me the most was people like Schumer somehow believes that HE has made "sacrifices" for his country by being a U.S. Senator but totally discounts the sacrifices of disabled Vets. As I keep hammering, the average pay of a retired Military member (this includes that who are medically retired) is less then $7,000 a year, while a U.S. Senator's retirement is something like $164,000 a year, not to mention additional "allowances" they get for office supplies, over $20,00 a year even though they are retired, free travel and their medical care is a whole lot better then some PFC with his legs blown off will ever get, yet he says it's fair to take money from these guys? The cuts to military retirement means little to me personally. I get the lion's share of my income from my retirement from the public sector and my wife's income. We pretty much split my military retirement pay and spend it on whatever we want. The cuts will not affect our lifestyle what-so-ever. BUT there are retired and disabled Military members who DEPEND on that pay for in order to survive. Any politician who tries to argue that these guys should take a cut in their retirement pay while at the same time argue that politician's retirement pay should not be touched because of the all the "sacrifices" they have made, is a despicable low life piece of scum. Sorry for the rant, but this really gets my blood boiling.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I don't believe the $7,000 figure. I have a friend who lost both legs in Granada. They take good care of him. They bought him a house, a truck with a lift, a titanium wheel chair and recently sent him to San Antonio for six months to get prostetic legs and to get the training to use them. I wouldn't trade places with him but he is doin' O.K. I ain't a fan of politicians but don't believe all the crap you read. Most of the folks suffering for PTSD were clerks.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Is it time to mention turtles and bacon yet?


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I fried up a lb of bacon for breakfast.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

roy said:


> I don't believe the $7,000 figure. I have a friend who lost both legs in Granada. They take good care of him. They bought him a house, a truck with a lift, a titanium wheel chair and recently sent him to San Antonio for six months to get prostetic legs and to get the training to use them. I wouldn't trade places with him but he is doin' O.K. I ain't a fan of politicians but don't believe all the crap you read. Most of the folks suffering for PTSD were clerks.


"Most of the folks suffering from PTSD were clerks"? Really? I don't believe that. Granada was a few decades ago. Retirement has changed allot since then and you friend was most likely grandfathered in. Think perhaps there have been thousands if not tens of thousands of new military retirees as a result of Iraq/Afghanistan? Think perhaps a majority of them are lower enlisted and their medical retirement pay is based on their base pay? Seen the commercials on TV for charities like "Wounded Warrior" to provide support for wounded veterans? Why do they need charities like that?

I don't care if the average retirement pay for a disabled veteran who has a medical military retirement is $50,000 a year, it's disgusting for some politician to try to cut the disabled vet's retirement while at the same time publicly stating that THEIR pay shouldn't be touched because they have already suffered or sacrificed enough.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> "Most of the folks suffering from PTSD were clerks"? Really? I don't believe that. Granada was a few decades ago. Retirement has changed allot since then and you friend was most likely grandfathered in. Think perhaps there have been thousands if not tens of thousands of new military retirees as a result of Iraq/Afghanistan? Think perhaps a majority of them are lower enlisted and their medical retirement pay is based on their base pay? Seen the commercials on TV for charities like "Wounded Warrior" to provide support for wounded veterans? Why do they need charities like that?
> 
> I don't care if the average retirement pay for a disabled veteran who has a medical military retirement is $50,000 a year, it's disgusting for some politician to try to cut the disabled vet's retirement while at the same time publicly stating that THEIR pay shouldn't be touched because they have already suffered or sacrificed enough.


Retirement hasn't changed much. When you are disabled in combat you are taken care of, everything. If you have hemorrhoids are a bad back, not so much. As you saw from the list of disabilities I posted, combat related disabilities don't even make the top ten.

Charites like Wounded Warrior are in the charity business.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

roy said:


> Retirement hasn't changed much. When you are disabled in combat you are taken care of, everything. If you have hemorrhoids are a bad back, not so much. As you saw from the list of disabilities I posted, combat related disabilities don't even make the top ten.


Tell that to the tens of thousands of Vietnam vets who have already died from exposure to Agent Orange. I have buddies that are alive now who will be dead before their claims are even processed.
We all know the VA motto is "Deny, deny, deny, until you DIE".
The diseases resulting from Agent Orange are just as combat related as bullet wounds.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Tell that to the tens of thousands of Vietnam vets who have already died from exposure to Agent Orange. I have buddies that are alive now who will be dead before their claims are even processed.
> We all know the VA motto is "Deny, deny, deny, until you DIE".
> The diseases resulting from Agent Orange are just as combat related as bullet wounds.


Yep, three packs of smokes and a quart of whiskey a day and the Agent Orange did it. Have you noticed the die off of Vietnamese?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

roy said:


> Yep, three packs of smokes and a quart of whiskey a day and the Agent Orange did it. Have you noticed the die off of Vietnamese?


So some of the Viet Nam Vets aren't sick from Agent Orange, they're just chain smoking alcoholics? Just what sources are you using to make all of these insightful observations like this one and the one about the most of the Vets with PTSD were clerks, and about all the Vets trying to get disability for hemorrhoids? As for the Vietnamese, I guess you haven't watched any of those documentaries about the high number of unusual deaths and birth defects among the Vietnamese population from the Viet Nam war era. It is very obvious that you have very little sympathy for disabled Vets.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I don't have much sympathy for malingerers. Did you read the post about the number and causes for disability payouts? They tried to give me 30% for hearing loss. What a joke.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> So some of the Viet Nam Vets aren't sick from Agent Orange, they're just chain smoking alcoholics? Just what sources are you using to make all of these insightful observations like this one and the one about the most of the Vets with PTSD were clerks, and about all the Vets trying to get disability for hemorrhoids? As for the Vietnamese, I guess you haven't watched any of those documentaries about the high number of unusual deaths and birth defects among the Vietnamese population from the Viet Nam war era. It is very obvious that you have very little sympathy for disabled Vets.


No, he's just a smug, self centered individual who lives in his own little world.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well to get 30% for hearing loss you would need to be stone deft .
40% loss is about 10 to a max of 20% depending on other injuries. 
And they do not add up.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

some people WILL abuse the system, but it's that few that completely **** it for everyone else, you never read a story on a vet, legitimately obtaining disability, but you always hear of someone screwing the system...

you can loosely compare to firearm ownership, (the bad guys get all the attention but the good guys are ignored) or car enthusiasts (the good ones get targeted due to actions of f wits) 
list goes on


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Well to get 30% for hearing loss you would need to be stone deft .
> 40% loss is about 10 to a max of 20% depending on other injuries.
> And they do not add up.


Really! Tell that to the fat **** LTC livin' next door. Did you read the post earlier. The top two categories are hearing loss. How many stone deaf disabled veterans you run into lately?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

roy said:


> Really! Tell that to the fat **** LTC livin' next door. Did you read the post earlier. The top two categories are hearing loss. How many stone deaf disabled veterans you run into lately?


Maybe you should go back and reread the post. The list is about the number of claims for a particular injury, not the a ranking of injuries ranked by compensation. Here is a big surprise, people who are around where things are getting blown up and there are allot of weapons fire ofter suffer hearing loss. People who spend years carrying heavy rucks on their backs over rough terrain often have permanent back and knee injuries.

I noticed that most of your posts are attacks on Retired and Medical Retired Military, with very little if any criticism of the politicians who want to cut the Vets retirement. You have implied and have come right out and said that they are malingerers, alcoholics, slackers, and way over paid, while saying next to nothing about the politicians. This makes me seriously doubt claims of being retired military. I spent 9 years in an Airborne unit before I retired. I am now a "fat ****". My knees are shot. Instead of getting up every morning and running between 5 and 12 miles, I have allot of pain just walking to the bathroom. Surprisingly enough I put on allot of weight, although I have taken most of it back off. I may be a "fat ****" but can and am losing the weight, but once an idiot asshole, always an idiot asshole.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

roy said:


> Really! Tell that to the fat **** LTC livin' next door. Did you read the post earlier. The top two categories are hearing loss. How many stone deaf disabled veterans you run into lately?


 I can tell you this no one gets 30% for hearing No one . To get 30% you have to be major messed up and fight like heck to get it
To go beyond 35% is one hell of a fight.
Without starting a fight you know nothing of what you are talking about.
Also what a lot do not under stand is if you are awarded say 10% for hearing loss and 10% for a mobility loss that does not add up to 20%.
It would come out to 12-15% maybe.
There is a reason some of us have major hearing loss and injuries something you have no way of understanding.
And a fact you may not be aware of once you draw your retirement you lose all disability . Unlike those of you on the out side that find ways to draw both.
There is what you heard what you think and there is fact. I will gladly get back the few dollars I draw for mt hearing and body back.
I would love to put my uniform back on it end it for me.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I can tell you this no one gets 30% for hearing No one . To get 30% you have to be major messed up and fight like heck to get it
> To go beyond 35% is one hell of a fight.
> Without starting a fight you know nothing of what you are talking about.
> Also what a lot do not under stand is if you are awarded say 10% for hearing loss and 10% for a mobility loss that does not add up to 20%.
> ...


What are you talking about? I'm a retired llB3V, remember? My ears rang for 20 years.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

roy said:


> What are you talking about? I'm a retired llB3V, remember? My ears rang for 20 years.


 Then you should know no one gets 30% for hearing loss


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

roy said:


> What are you talking about? I'm a retired llB3V, remember? My ears rang for 20 years.


What do you mean your ears RANG for 20 years? do you mean they don't ring anymore?
Mine have been ringing for over 43 years, in fact they are buzzing right now.
I have never filed a disability claim, all I ever asked was for "them" to fix my injuries. I got hearing aids for what is termed "severe hearing loss" (their words) and treatment for PTSD.
However, I personally know, and am friends with, guys who had to fight hard for every little bit of disability they now recieve. It is not anything like what you portray - the VA handing out bennies like candy. Not at all.
I do not believe what you say about your service.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most VA hearing claims are set at 10%.
My hearing aids cost several 1000 dollars and the batteries are not cheap. To get batteries from the VA I have to drive 110 miles round trip and they will only give you one pack. The batteries last 3 days max.
As for my shoulder I will never have full use of it and I have two options take pain meds or live with it. The drugs suck so I deal with it.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What do you mean your ears RANG for 20 years? do you mean they don't ring anymore?
> Mine have been ringing for over 43 years, in fact they are buzzing right now.
> I have never filed a disability claim, all I ever asked was for "them" to fix my injuries. I got hearing aids for what is termed "severe hearing loss" (their words) and treatment for PTSD.
> However, I personally know, and am friends with, guys who had to fight hard for every little bit of disability they now recieve. It is not anything like what you portray - the VA handing out bennies like candy. Not at all.
> I do not believe what you say about your service.


I posted this before but you obviously didn't read it:

From the FY 2011 Department of Veterans Affairs Annual Benefits Report
Most Prevalent Service-Connected Disabilities for Veterans Receiving Compensation at the End of Fiscal Year 2011
Tinnitus: 840,865
Hearing loss: 701,760
Post traumatic stress disorder: 501,280
Scars, general: 441,030
Diabetes mellitus: 354,581
Lumbosacral or cervical strain: 309,915
Limitation of motion of the knee: 299,062
Hypertensive vascular disease: 294,937
Traumatic arthritis: 287,751
Impairment of the knee, general: 268,320

When I took my discharge physical the guy stopped the test to see if the equipment was working. My hearing loss is above 10,000 so the only real effect on me is my inability to hear the squeaks in the car. To get paid you have to have more than 30%. You will notice the number of folks getting paid for tinnitus. My ears rang for a long time and then it stopped. I recently went to an indoor range without adequate hearing protection and now they are ringing again. You ever shot a LAW or M2 without hearing protection?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

roy said:


> You ever shot a LAW or M2 without hearing protection?


Yes, I have. Both M72 and M2.
Have you ever been around field artillery during a fire mission without hearing protection? I have been there as well. 8", 175MM, and 155MM Self Propelled guns.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The 8" stuff is awesome.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The LAW has been gone a long time. When they were removed from service we shot cases of them of them.
Major hearing loss can come from a one time event. Even if you wear hearing protects. Be in the wrong place wrong time once.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't know why anyone who had suffered ringing in the ears for 20 years would go to a range without hearing protection after it had stopped. I'm surprised they even let anyone on the range without it.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I don't know why anyone who had suffered ringing in the ears for 20 years would go to a range without hearing protection after it had stopped. I'm surprised they even let anyone on the range without it.


The 3 ranges within driving distance of me will not let you on the range without hearing protection. Wife and I found out the hard way once, left the muffs at home and we could not get on. Good thing a friend was there and had some of those cheap little foam/ rubber type that you stick in your ear.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I shoot at an unsupervised wildlife management area range run by the State of Georgia. There is no one there to enforce any rules, but I know what a precious thing sight and hearing is (besides major hearing loss I have been temporarily completely blind in my shooting eye until some sight was restored through surgery).
I wear ANZI rated shooting glasses, foam ear plugs and muffs.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I don't know why anyone who had suffered ringing in the ears for 20 years would go to a range without hearing protection after it had stopped. I'm surprised they even let anyone on the range without it.


I had hearing protection, ear plugs. It wasn't enough. When I went back I had 37 rated muffs plus 33 rated plugs.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I posted earlier that if DC burst into flames I would go there and drink a gallon of gas and piss on it. I have had time to reflect on that statement and believe that the current Govt and I mean all of them have gone to the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier and pissed on all of our fallen brothers and sisters. Yes sireee walked right up there and pissed on em like a stinkin ass hippee. What the hell is wrong with us.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have been thinking about a post to this thread for about two days now but just cannot seem to come up with the right words. I decided to go ahead with a post anyway while the thought is still fresh in my mind even though my words may sound a little abrasive.

The politicians (both dems and repubs) need to cut spending somewhere to allow them to spend more on their pet handouts without more tax hikes. In the past, they could have just run a larger deficit, but that is not an option anymore. People have woken up to that scam and fortunately, the politicians are starting to feel the pressure to reduce and eliminate all of the deficit spending. Also, the foreign markets are starting to resist the US constantly pissing away twice as much money as we create. So to a politician who cannot print more money and cannot tax more money, it makes the most sense to cut spending on veterans benefits.

Think about it. Of all the groups of people in the country, Vets are the least likely to cause a ruckus even if they are getting screwed over by the government. Number one, they are used to getting screwed by their government. Number two, the vast majority of Vets, are people that are bound by their word. They do not riot in the streets because that is not something civilized people do.

Note to the hippie bastards reading this that say: "killing Muslims in Iraq or Afghanistan is not something civilized people do", I have only one response: Kiss my ass. Iraq and Afghanistan are wars. War by its nature is not civilized. But it is what our politicians asked our military to do to keep Mrs Inor, me and the rest of you from having to kill Muslims on our front lawn or when we go to the grocery store. I am very grateful for the work of our fighting men and women.

Back to the point of my post...

Vets are the least likely group in the country to cause problems for the government. The recent returnees are not interested in getting into a big fight with the VA. They are just trying to get their lives back together and return to some sense of normalcy. They may be dealing with physical problems, PTSD and almost all are certainly trying to get their financial houses back in order. Guys that have been out for a while are too busy being dads and moms and employers and employees to have time to stage a sit in or some smelly occupy rally.

In short, I think the folks that have lived through the world in an uncivilized state are the least likely to want to return to that state. The politicians know this and that is why the Vets will always be the first group of Americans to be shafted and the welfare looters will always be the last.

Just an opinion.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

^^^^INOR, I agree. Althou I am not a veteran, it makes me sick, literally sick.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

looking for a list of voters now, to post, I want to see how my New Mexico politicians voted.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Congress Repubs and Dems just screwed Vets, Wounded Warriors and Retirees asked to sacrifice 6 billion dollars worth of benefits


This is a shot across the bow, look forward to "bail in's" and other draconian attempts to save our failing system.

If you don't own a bit of precious metals you are in denial.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I am highly invested in Lead


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The way Dems set it up NO changes could be made no debate so many that wished to vote against it we screwed. 
In away it is expected keep pushing , keep it up they will have to live with what happens


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> I am highly invested in Lead


 Lead has been band maybe this had something to do with it.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Well said Inor. As usual not a whole lot I could add to that.

I have serious hearing loss from my service, like 90% of my high frequency and constant tinnitus. My wife and sister in law both (who is a therapist at a VA hospital) want me to go to the VA and get rechecked and get the check that goes with it. I've resisted that notion for the following reasons. One, I keep reading about the backlog of guys needing their initial evals, and I don't think it's right to slow up the process for someone who really needs it more than me, regardless of what my sister in law says. I think she drank the koolaid (she's also pretty left wing in my opinion). Two, the dang government is broke, and me getting a check, whether I am entitled to one or not, doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. I'm pretty sure that the guys that came back from wars before mine experienced the same hearing loss and were not compensated for it. 

And three, I really don't want hearing aids. They aren't going to stop the ringing, and I live with 4 women all the time, and 5 more than 50% of the time. Hearing loss has it's advantages. And believe me, I can be very selective when to claim that disability. :roll:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> And three, I really don't want hearing aids. They aren't going to stop the ringing, and I live with 4 women all the time, and 5 more than 50% of the time. Hearing loss has it's advantages. And believe me, I can be very selective when to claim that disability. :roll:


No offense intended sir, but if you live with 4 women how can you be sure the ringing in your ears is due to you service?  I only live with one and periodically find myself screaming in true Quasimodo fashion "THE BELLS! THE BELLS!" :lol:


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, I was forced to visit the VA years ago for another service related injury and of course, they did a hearing test too.

As far as the women go, I've got sixty acres to escape and evade when I'm home, and I can get alot of overtime at work if I want it. lol

And Mrs. Inor seems so nice...you should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> And Mrs. Inor seems so nice...you should be ashamed of yourself!


Mrs Inor is very nice. And she would be sorely disappointed in in me if I let an opportunity like this pass without a good chuckle.


----------

